# 'Scape in 60 minutes



## George Farmer (13 Jun 2009)

I was asked to set up a 35 litre planted tank for a work colleague.  It's a present for his wife to sit in her office.

He provided the tank and plants, including the new _Cryptocoryne affinis_ from TGM.

I provided the hardscape, substrate and completed the layout in around an hour, including taking the photos at appropriate stages.

I set it up in my kitchen with help from my little assistant.  The tank was drained, clingfilmed and delivered soon after. 

It was fun working to a tight schedule and his wife was really happy with the result.  He's an experienced fishkeeper so hopefully it'll look good in the longer-term.

1.  Empty tank - Arcadia Arc Pod, 35 litres





2.  Sand is added and Petrified wood is ready to add, both Unipac.




3.  Petrified wood is added




4.  Pea gravel is added onto sand.  Red Sea Florabase behind Petrified wood




5.  Borneo driftwood from AE is added. This is one piece, believe it or not.




6.  _Anubias nana_ is superglued to small pieces of Petrified wood




7.  Water is filled to a third full very slowly to avoid clouding.  I siphon from a 30 litre drum with a 6mm airline.




8.  Plants are unpacked prepared and planted.  All Tropica pots from TGM, _3 x Vallisneria nana, 1 x Alternanthera reinekii, 2 x Cryptocoryne affinis, 2 x Anubias nana_




9.  Planting complete




10.  Final shot (including bubbles!)


----------



## John Starkey (13 Jun 2009)

Hi George,thats a nice little scape,nice low light easy maintainance tank,no wonder she was pleased,
regards john.


----------



## AdAndrews (13 Jun 2009)

wow, 60 mins, christ! its ace. now i know what to do with my arc 35litre


----------



## rawr (13 Jun 2009)

It looks a lot bigger than it is in the last photo! I like the fact it's quite different from the normal stuff. 

Won't some of the plants outgrow this tank though?


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Jun 2009)

i wasnt too sure on the wood shape at first but you have done a good job with it


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Jun 2009)

Sweet one George. Nice touch mate.  

Cheers,


----------



## TDI-line (14 Jun 2009)

Nice one George.


----------



## Tony Swinney (14 Jun 2009)

Nice little project George, and nice to do it with the family too I bet


----------



## George Farmer (14 Jun 2009)

Thanks, guys!

The plant choice is perhaps not the most nano-friendly, but it will be manageable as it's low-tech, non-CO2, minimal water changes etc.


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 Jun 2009)

looks really good George and quick too!  Ive still to try any anubias in any of my tanks


----------



## fish.com1 (14 Jun 2009)

I like the wood, it's hard to believe that's only one piece :? 

What make is the light? I don't think i've seen anything like that before.


----------



## George Farmer (14 Jun 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> looks really good George and quick too!  Ive still to try any anubias in any of my tanks


Thanks, Stu.   

_Anubias_ are a nice species. Great for filling empty areas around the base of decor quickly.  Most folk get algae on the leaves but if you dose appropriately and have good circulation around the plant then it stays almost flawless.



			
				fish.com1 said:
			
		

> I like the wood, it's hard to believe that's only one piece :?
> 
> What make is the light? I don't think i've seen anything like that before.


The light is an old Interpet 24w PC T5 with a T8 reflector attached.  It was used to photo purposes only, as the owner will be using the supplied Arcadia 11w unit.


----------



## flygja (15 Jun 2009)

Hi George, maybe you can make "Fast-food aquascapes" as part of your articles, because this one looks great. I am curious though, is the lighting enough for the Alternanthera reineckii to turn bright red? Thanks.


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Jun 2009)

Hey buddy, nice work!


----------



## George Farmer (15 Jun 2009)

flygja said:
			
		

> Hi George, maybe you can make "Fast-food aquascapes" as part of your articles, because this one looks great. I am curious though, is the lighting enough for the Alternanthera reineckii to turn bright red? Thanks.


Thanks!  

I'm not sure how the plants will cope in general with the low lighting, but with a good substrate and nutrients, they'll get the best chance.

I'll try to do a follow up on this in a couple of months time.



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Hey buddy, nice work!


Thanks mate!


----------



## liamsbrook (21 Jun 2009)

had the tank for a week now and the growth has surprised me! i am dosin 1ml of fertalizer a day and with only 11w of light i am quite shocked that it is doing so well. the Alternanthera reinekii has grown almost 2 inches now reachin the top of the tank, i have new growth on the anubias, and currently have had no 'crypt melt' (lets hope it stays that way).

will test it later today and if ok will be adding 6 cherry shrimp.

ta again george


----------

